# primers



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

FYI found a place that has large rifle primers in stock 
http://www.sinclairintl.com/product/127 ... le-Primers


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Considering what I have seen some go for that's a decent price. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'd question the "fit" of those primers. My experience with S&B brass has been that Win, Fed and CCI primers pretty much have to be forced in IF you can even seat them. As such, S&B primers may be a loose fit in anything but S&B brass. You might want to confirm some dimentions before ordering.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have never tried them. I realize they are not name brand. I was just posting it trying to help out who ever is in a bind for primers.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Gun City in Bis had some in today. a few hondo large rifle, Winchester, I think, but not sure, and they have CCI LR Mag primers too.


----------

